
The world's 50 most powerful blogs - raju
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/mar/09/blogs
======
byrneseyeview
The Huffpo is influential? They just seem like the average of every left-of-
center editorial I've ever read.

Can anyone tell me any stories they've broken? Has anyone ever read anything
on the Huffpo that they felt like quoting later? That changed their views in
any way? I have trouble imagining this.

This article keeps getting weirder. Michelle Malkin is not very influential
among conservatives -- Glenn Reynolds or the Powerline guys or the LGF guys
have done a lot more to shape conservatives' web presence. Samizdata should
rank below them. I don't see Lew Rockwell or Brussels Journal, who have both
gotten far-right fringes (anarcho-capitalists and anti-EU isolationists) a lot
more attention.

Also, no business blogs? No economics blogs? To the extent that
valueinvestorsclub.com is a blog, it's more influential than all of these put
together, since it's caused measurable multi-million dollar changes in stock
and bond valuations. And no peak oil blogs? Where would peak oil be without
blogs? How many people routinely chat with petroleum geologists?

~~~
foonamefoo
Lew Rockwell did a lot more to kill attention seeing as he was outed as the
ghost-author of the [person we aren't allowed to talk about here]'s
controversial newsletters.

------
wallflower
After reading the list, finding that I've never read the majority of them, I
feel better. I still don't understand the appeal of kottke.org "home of fine
hypertext products"

~~~
rms
Kottke is a collection of good links. Kind of like news.yc or reddit, only
picked by one guy who is much better at picking links than your average reddit
or news.yc contributor.

~~~
wallflower
Thanks. The stories linked to on Kottke.org seem very diverse. Arts,
photography, journalism.

Via kottke.org, I just read a disturbing but fascinating article on a
photojournalist's ill-fated love affair with a Colombian assassin.

------
tlrobinson
I stopped reading at #8... Icanhascheezburger. Funny and entertaining, yes.
Powerful though?

~~~
tjr
Yes.

------
pg
Surely they mean English-speaking world's 50 most powerful blogs.

~~~
aston
It's like the "World Series": The best in America is the best in the world.

But seriously, they do include a number of blogs from countries whose main
language is not English.

------
mynameishere
Oh, please, everyone knows Achewood and homestarrunner are both more powerful
than the icanhascheezburger and Gaping Void.

